# Learning about Banking



## unanimous (3 Jul 2012)

Hello,

I want to learn about finance and banking, and business in general. I want to learn about how the banks work (or don't as is the case sometimes!!) how investments work, how angel investors work, how shares work, the stock markets etc. I am an Engineering Student and I am always coming up with ideas for iPad apps or Company ideas, most of which would never be successful. But! If I someday come up with and idea that would be successful, I realise that I would have no idea about business - Business finance, management etc.

Are there any good books that simplify some of the areas I have mentioned above, to ease a newbie into learning about them?

Thanks!


----------



## huskerdu (4 Jul 2012)

Quick MBA has some useful starter tutorials, which you might find interesting

http://www.quickmba.com/


----------



## Chris (5 Jul 2012)

Best resources to start you off on fiat money system:
http://mises.org/money.asp
http://mises.org/Books/mysteryofbanking.pdf


----------



## bloodyhell (6 Jul 2012)

Fair dues OP.. Keep coming up with ideas. When you think of one excellent idea, make it happen. I'm sure if you think of a great idea, angel investors will flock to you.

Everything you need to learn is freely available online. All of the greats (Gates, Jobs, Zuckerberg) are college dropouts so no need for a Masters.


----------

